

Ask HN: Is there a way to confuse websites which track you? - potpotmonster

By confusing I mean, is there a way to send false information to websites that track you, like fake searches and fake website visits.
I understand that its possible to not get tracked in the first place, but I want to support websites I like and therefore I don&#x27;t want to use any ad-blocking software.
======
MalcolmDiggs
I'm a bit confused by the question: If you want to support the websites you're
visiting, why send false information? Wouldn't that have the same effect as
blocking their ads (since you'd be killing their ability to serve
relevant/contextual ads to you)?

~~~
tobylane
He wants to see contextual ads for a random person each time he visits, so
that the advertiser still pays up.

It could be done by sending a x-proxy-for header with a random ip address,
within normal home-user ISP ranges if you wanted.

------
rorykoehler
whitelist the domains you want to support

